# User name.surname ([email protected]) not listed in Domino Directory



## megadieftw

[I hope this is the right area?]

Hi, basically the problem is in the title.

I need to send some important documents to this email address as does a company I work for however it won't be recognised by hotmail or outlook. I have requested the email off the intended recipient to check I had it right and they insist that it is the one I am trying to use. The company really needs to use it and I and really stuck.

This is supposedly the correct email yet I can't send anything to it! Please help!


----------



## Laxer

name.surname should not be causing an issue as it is valid for most mail servers...

I am however curious why it won't be found...

Are you getting sending reports or?


----------



## megadieftw

I send the email and then I get I guess a report back (I think this is what you refer to) of this:

*From:* [email protected]

*Content: *

Your message

Subject: Email Test and Direct Address

was not delivered to:

[email protected]

because:

User name.surname ([email protected]) not listed in Domino Directory


----------



## megadieftw

I really really need to get this to work. So your help is greatly appreciated. I just don't understand why it doesn't work, yet they are 100% positive this is their email address??


----------



## DonaldG

This may or may not help:

I had a problem yesterday sending an email to an American 'comacast.net' address. The email contained 6 attached photos and a small amount of text

I discovered that the email was 'seen' as spam on the comcast server and was rejected because it fitted their spam filters profile.

I restent the email and added half a page of Lorem Ipsum text in hopes to fool the spam filter - it worked (I did add an explanaion for the latin text!)



> Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipiscing elit. Cras nec dui dolor. Integer mi tortor, rhoncus a cursus sit amet, aliquam et purus. Nunc venenatis hendrerit odio ac posuere. Praesent libero quam, eleifend id mattis a, ornare nec lectus. Suspendisse aliquam, nibh cursus iaculis rutrum, enim risus accumsan leo, non elementum nisl justo id ligula. Duis tristique, est eu mollis venenatis, nulla sapien euismod ante, in porta leo risus vel justo. Donec commodo sagittis lacus, vitae luctus dui vestibulum vel. Aenean ac enim tellus, eget sodales dui.
> 
> Etiam id lacus eget urna dapibus pellentesque sit amet ac massa. Integer rhoncus pharetra mi a pharetra. Duis id posuere massa. Duis quis diam id lorem mollis tristique. Duis accumsan scelerisque faucibus. Aliquam malesuada arcu at orci tincidunt quis laoreet sapien posuere. Vestibulum at ligula eros.
> 
> Integer accumsan lobortis mauris ut malesuada. Ut fringilla ante nec turpis elementum a dictum risus vehicula. Vestibulum ullamcorper pretium massa id vestibulum. Morbi viverra, urna sit amet bibendum dignissim, tortor eros tincidunt nisl, eget pretium nulla est quis mauris. Mauris nisl sem, cursus et varius non, faucibus ut neque. Vestibulum in nulla id metus pulvinar tempor. Etiam tempus vehicula sollicitudin.
> 
> In eu bibendum lorem. Donec ultrices odio a nisi faucibus sodales. Quisque magna mi, eleifend id tristique sit amet, vulputate nec ipsum. Maecenas sollicitudin vestibulum aliquet. Donec ut lectus ac urna aliquam vulputate. In egestas mattis quam, ut faucibus ipsum ultricies eu. Vivamus et quam quis eros gravida tristique.
> 
> Sed eget sapien accumsan leo pellentesque pulvinar sed mollis magna. Sed risus metus, dignissim feugiat consectetur non, venenatis sit amet nulla. Duis tincidunt urna vitae lectus blandit ornare. Donec ac justo sit amet nunc aliquet volutpat vitae sit amet leo. Etiam eros augue, tempus et mattis nec, bibendum vel lectus. Suspendisse sodales urna diam. Morbi ornare felis eget tellus blandit consequat. Donec non nisi et libero consequat ultricies in vitae neque. In sagittis lacus ut ipsum dignissim vel pellentesque diam consectetur. Phasellus euismod nunc a dui venenatis porta. Aliquam id felis sapien. Donec nibh urna, condimentum volutpat mollis ut, sollicitudin vitae felis. Nulla nec vestibulum diam. Phasellus quis erat eu justo lobortis commodo eget in leo.


----------



## Laxer

Try sending the email to just the address: [email protected]

Sometimes sending it with the account name(Name <email>) causes issues.


----------

